# Cream Separator - What Oil?



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have This cream separator - Hand Crank Cream Separator--60 Liter/Hour Capacity







According to the manual, It uses Mobile no 10 oil. They say you can get it anywhere! I am not finding it !!! Is there some other kind of oil that you use for your cream separator? I have No 2 Oil for sewing machines will this do?

Thank you for any help you might be able to give!!!


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you try the auto parts store..or lowes.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

we were having trouble finding oil too. I posted this exact question months ago, and no one could help me . . . I will ask hubby what we decided on, but I know it is a machine oil like hydrolic oil . . . I have not used my seperator yet (the babies are hogging all the milk )


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You need a very fine multi purpose oil. I use "3-in-one" oil. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3-In-One_Oil


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I ended up calling the company and they told me to use a 3 in 1 oil. I went to Ace hardware and it was 3.69 for a 4 oz bottle. Then went to Napa Auto, it was 4.69 for an 8 oz bottle. I forgot to check Home Depot for a price. The directions says to put in 8 oz's . Ours leaks, I am hoping it does not take this much every time I use it. I am hoping it will "seal" and not leak anymore. The machine worked really slick. I turned the crank for 54 minutes. I did 6.5 gallons of milk. I ran it thru a second time. Which was a waste. What I got out was pretty thin. So next time I will run it thru one time and only take 30 minutes. I got 2.5 quarts of cream. I used the blender to make the butter. The butter milk that was left over was pretty tasty. I made ghee out of the butter and ended up with one and half 12oz bottle of ghee... Not very much for all the work and 6.5 gallons of milk.. But then again it was home grown / made. I did save some butter out, but keep forgetting to have my loving man try it. The Clean up was not bad. I took it apart and set it in a row then washed each piece individually and put it back in a row so it stayed in the right order.


----------

